# squirrel hunting



## Mud15 (Sep 24, 2004)

well seeing how here in mn duck season is over all i can do is go out for squirrels. i love squirrel hunting its very peaceful kinda like deer hunting. i just go in the woods find an area were there is a good view of trees and were i see lots of signs of squirrels. i set up and then i hear 2 reds barking but i cant see them finally i seee them but the things are like tiny as hell! im trying to figure this out is a red and fox squirrel the same thing cause i have shot monter fox squirrel and tiny reds either that or im shooting baby fox squirrels my .22 was off today i only got 1 shoulda had 3-4 but now its sighted in so tomm. i go back out before i have to work at 9am i saw this big fat fox run into his den hole and i sat and he poked his head out but i didnt shoot cause he woulda just died and fell in his den and no way for me to retrieve him so tomm. i bring my .22 and shotgun when im walkin the the woods and i see one running ill use my 16gauge and then when i sit down they all come out ill switch to my .22 i hope to get some. oh yea and once more question are squirrels color blind? becuase here in mn we have to wear at least one article of orange and i think they can see that couldnt they? well ill be after the buggers tomm. cya


----------



## take EM' close (Oct 21, 2004)

post how you do!! I would like to hear it :beer:


----------

